# 👾 Arenero del Foro 👾- Si no sabes que hacer, ni donde y tienes alma de cirujano, ¡ Este es tu lugar !



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2011)

​

*Normas del Foro

2.6* No está permitido publicar palabras, enlaces o cualquier otro contenido que haya sido censurado en Foros de Electrónica. *Tampoco está permitido eludir la censura añadiendo espacios o cualquier otro caracter, substituyendo caracteres, o utilizando cualquier otro método para evitarla.

2.10 *Los usuarios deben usar un lenguaje cortés, respetuoso y gentil. Ningún usuario puede publicar material o contenido que sea conocidamente falso, difamatorio, insultante, acusatorio, vulgar, hostil, obsceno, profano, de orientación sexual, amenazante, racista o que fomente cualquier tipo de odio, ilegal en algún país o región, invasivo de la privacidad de alguna persona o que vulnere alguna ley o derechos de autor.

*Por favor de Abstenerse de:*​*Comentarios política 
Comentarios religión 
Comentarios fútbol *
__________________________________________________________________________

*! Sean Bienvenidos al "Arenero del Foro" ¡*​__________________________________________________________________________



*FogoSugerenciaPapal*


*!!! Dejen de publicar esquemas/circuitos/ideas en el Arenero  ¡¡¡*​
Este es un lugar de esparcimiento, ocio, vicios, ocio, vicios, Etc no se debe hablar de trab....


Además, cada tanto el arenero es sometido a una purga y todo lo que publicaron se va por el escusado (Se pierde), creen un tema donde colocar los delirios (Circuitos/ideas/Etc) y no los publique aquí.



*Amen *​
Coloque todo lo que merezca ser "Salvado" aquí y luego un link dentro del "Arenero", así queda a perpetuidad los delirios, perdón, esquemas.

*Recicladero del "Arenero"*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2023)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Buen Viernes Reynístico Magistico , por aquí ... nothing at all


Por el Vaticano: Mate & bombilla personalizados y con leyenda Argentina campeón mundial de futbol 2022


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 6, 2023)

🌊🌊🌊🌊🌊🌊👋👋👋


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 6, 2023)

*Buenos días señores de las arenas.. *

Debían estar en obras otra vez porque los camellos de oriente no llegaron hasta aquí.. 🐪🤴🏿👎


Salud😷s.


----------



## el_patriarca (Ene 6, 2023)

Buenos días


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 6, 2023)

*Buenos y cuidadito el dias *que la arena va a estar caliente para los del hemisferio sur 🥵 *37°C* para hoy con aire del norte...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 6, 2023)

El primero del año... 😝


----------



## J2C (Ene 6, 2023)

.



Que calorooooonnn . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . -*-- ± --*-



·


.
​


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 6, 2023)

*Buenas Tardes 🤠 !!!!   *

🙋‍♂️  🙋‍♂️  🙋‍♂️ 👋👋👋


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2023)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Referencia obvia a la película* "American Beauty"*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 6, 2023)

Puf Que calorete, para que muestren el ojet...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2023)

*Buen día !*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2023)

*¡ Buenos & sabáticos días staff de areno-desparramadores forísticos !   *


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 7, 2023)

*Buen día ! *🙃👋


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2023)

Buen dié pere  usté !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 7, 2023)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2023)

Pero no desespera  🍐


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 7, 2023)

🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  👋  👋  👋


----------



## el_patriarca (Ene 7, 2023)

Buenos días


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 7, 2023)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


>


!Quien espera un dia quizaz alcançe , Jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja! 
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 7, 2023)

*Buenas Tardes !!!!  *

👋👋👋🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2023)

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2023)

"Me encargo de *cerrar *y me encargo de abrir 🤦‍♂️ ¡¡ Quiero aumento de sueldo !! "

*! Buenos & dominicales días Staff de areno-dispersores !*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 8, 2023)

Buenos días domingueros del 23...😉

Lluvia, humedad, nubes.. Invierno. 🤷‍♂️


Salud😷s


----------



## el_patriarca (Ene 8, 2023)

Buenos días


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 8, 2023)

🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  👋  👋  👋


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 8, 2023)

*Buenos Días Arenófilos Domingueros !!!! *

🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️👋👋👋


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2023)

Buen día , no soy yo , soy mi bot , yo fué a misa Dominical  !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 8, 2023)

Yo estoy en una playa, sentado bajo una palmera, con una copa con sombrillita y una rubia teutona a mi lado... 😜


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2023)

Soy el bot , salutte , yo está haciendo una siestonga


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 8, 2023)

En este momento yo (o eso creo) estoy haciendo una paradita de desguazar un LCD  OKI, para prepararme la mirienda.


----------



## malesi (Ene 8, 2023)

Fogonazo dijo:


> "Me encargo de *cerrar *y me encargo de abrir 🤦‍♂️ ¡¡ Quiero aumento de sueldo !! "
> 
> *! Buenos & dominicales días Staff de areno-dispersores !*



Aumento de sueldo no, un abrazo si.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 8, 2023)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> con una copa con sombrillita y una rubia teutona a mi lado... 😜


Está muy teutona ??


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 8, 2023)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Está muy teutona ??


? Teutonta ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 8, 2023)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Está muy teutona ??


Pues como soñar es gratis.... ✋. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .🤚 masmenos. 



Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> . . . . . estoy haciendo una paradita de desguazar un LCD OKI, . . . . . . . ..


Lo malo de desguazar un televisor es que luego te encuentras con un montón de "ferretería", accesorios y varias placas que no sabes dónde "acomodar"..  


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ? Teutonta ?


De pallá..de Alemanía antígua...  
............ De gran "teutonidad"  . . . . ( . )( . ) 🙃


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2023)

Aquí tocose pizza de jamón, morrones y aceitunas, adobado con abundante cerveza teutona


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 8, 2023)

(   *) (   *)


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aquí tocose pizza de jamón, *morrones* y aceitunas, adobado con abundante cerveza teutona




Ensalada de tomate, lechuga, zanaoria, atún enlatado, rodajitas de surimi, taquitos de queso añejo, rodajitas de berenjena encurtida y aceitunas relelnas de anchoa. 😋


----------



## Fogonazo (Lunes a las 6:30 AM)

*¡ Buenos días señores "Alunados" del arenero del Foro ! *


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Lunes a las 6:39 AM)

*Buenos dias!!* No, la verdad esta hermoso el dia para estar alunado 

Veamos cuanto dura hasta que caiga la primera "pregunta" en el *FORO* 😂


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Lunes a las 7:11 AM)

🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊 👋👋👋


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Lunes a las 7:15 AM)

Buen día oscuros adoradores del silicio.. 
👋🖖👋🖖

Salud😷s.


----------



## el_patriarca (Lunes a las 7:29 AM)

Buenos días


----------



## J2C (Lunes a las 10:11 AM)

.



Que calorooooonnn . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . -*-- **±** --*-



·
​.

​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Lunes a las 10:31 AM)

Caloroooonnnn me dá cuando las veo....


----------



## Fogonazo (Lunes a las 10:56 AM)

En Enero de San Juan "Ni el infierno" debiera darte calor  🤷‍♂️  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Lunes a las 10:59 AM)

Naaaaaaa.....hoy acá está "fresco"...


----------



## Fogonazo (Lunes a las 11:44 AM)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaaaaaa.....hoy acá está "fresco"...


​Me imagino 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Rorschach (Lunes a las 12:31 PM)

*Buenas Tardes !!!!  

👋👋👋🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️
*


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Lunes a las 1:29 PM)

Buenas tardes y Feliz Año Nuevo .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Lunes a las 2:39 PM)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Buenas tardes y Feliz Año Nuevo .


Felíz año. 👍

Y.... pos sí, así se suele terminar las fiestas. Porque se suele deglutir como si no hubiese un mañana. Aunque ya no es ni la mitad de lo que se tragaldaba hace unos años (al menos en mi entorno).


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Lunes a las 4:59 PM)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Lunes a las 5:15 PM)

*O casi saliendo 🤝*


----------



## el_patriarca (Martes a las 7:19 AM)

Buenos días


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Martes a las 7:25 AM)

🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊 👋👋👋


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Martes a las 8:26 AM)

Buenos días.. 🙃


Salud😷s.

Pensamientos internos:
¿Por qué la gente se mete a hacerle "mantenimiento" a los aparatos que funcionan..?
Y.. ¿Por qué ese mantenimiento siempre implica rotura, escapes de humo y defunción del aparato "mantenido"..?

¿Por qué el fabricante no pone en el interior pegatinas de* "Aquí no se toca 😡"*..? Ehh...???


Parece que otra célula durmiente despertó para dar el coñaso..


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Martes a las 8:58 AM)

Buenos dias *arenos concurrentes* hoy le va a salir flamas por el oje#...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Martes a las 8:59 AM)

*Bueeenaaaas !*


Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Buenos dias *arenos concurrentes* hoy le va a salir flamas por el oje#...


Naaa, aquí en confitería con AA desayunando


----------



## Rorschach (Martes a las 9:02 AM)

*Buenos Días 🌅🌅🌅 !!!!*

🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️👋👋👋


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Martes a las 9:30 AM)

Buenos días.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Martes a las 9:38 AM)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 293924


Van mejorando...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Martes a las 9:40 AM)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 293924


Que días tan carnooossssooossss


----------



## Fogonazo (Martes a las 10:16 AM)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 293924





*¡ Buenos días staff de dispersores de arena ! *


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Martes a las 3:44 PM)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Martes a las 4:37 PM)

¿Qué carayos pasa con los paypal esos..?
Y son miembros con antiguedad...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Martes a las 4:47 PM)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿Qué carayos pasa con los paypal esos..?
> Y son miembros con antiguedad...


Yo creo que esto que puse acá:


			https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/spam-de-usuarios-del-foro.182667/post-1430167


----------



## el_patriarca (Martes a las 4:49 PM)

Yo me preocuparía mas de los reparadores-estafadores-arruinadores


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Martes a las 4:55 PM)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Martes a las 5:31 PM)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Yo me preocuparía mas de los reparadores-estafadores-arruinadores


Yo siempre fui honesto....  🙃


----------



## DOSMETROS (Martes a las 7:52 PM)

Yo siempre fui honestamente estafador


----------



## J2C (Martes a las 8:12 PM)

.



Hasta mañana . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . -*-- **~** --*-



·

.​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Martes a las 8:16 PM)

Tocó cena de pobres , fideos con crema y hongos Portobello


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Martes a las 8:24 PM)

J2C dijo:


> .
> Hasta mañana . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . -*-- **~** --*-​


Hermooooosoooo ánodo!!!@


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Miércoles a las 5:43 AM)

🌊🌊🌊🌊🌊🌊👋👋👋


----------



## DOSMETROS (Miércoles a las 7:30 AM)

*Buen día !*


----------



## el_patriarca (Miércoles a las 7:50 AM)

Buenos días


----------



## Fogonazo (Miércoles a las 7:51 AM)

*¡ Buenos días staff de areno-dispersores nivel senior ! *


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Miércoles a las 7:58 AM)

Sí, buenos días y lo que ustedes quieran.......... 
Pero a mi ¿quién me hace la cama..? 😡
Me voy a cocinar.. 🤫
🙃 😆🤣🤣😘

Salud😷s.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Miércoles a las 9:13 AM)

Hoy es el día del teléfono.. 🙄

Entre amigos, galenos y robots pre-vende humos.. Ya van 4 en una hora y media..


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Miércoles a las 9:19 AM)

*^^ )* Buenos días se viene *el agüite* yo a casete y no *disquete*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Miércoles a las 9:21 AM)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> *^^ )* Buenos días se viene *el agüite* yo a casete y no *disquete*



Babenir uno más canchero con cintavierta


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Miércoles a las 9:47 AM)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Babenir uno más canchero con cintavierta


Naaa boujero y pa dentro, luego trapito nuevo


----------



## J2C (Miércoles a las 9:56 AM)

.



Buenos días . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . -*-- **^** --*-



·​.


----------



## Rorschach (Miércoles a las 2:59 PM)

*Buenas tardes !!!! 🤠

👋👋👋🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Miércoles a las 6:33 PM)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> ^^ ) Buenos días se viene el agüite yo a casete y no *disquete*


Aca por eses pagos (Grasil) constunbramos decir : *"Hacer un Hilo Tierra"* , Jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jueves a las 6:42 AM)

*¡ Buenos días seniors & juniors areno-dispersores !   *


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jueves a las 6:47 AM)

🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊 👋👋👋


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jueves a las 6:51 AM)

Buen día embasadores de humos enriquecedores.. 👋

Solecito hoy.. 👌

Salud😷s.


----------



## el_patriarca (Jueves a las 7:19 AM)

Buenos días


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jueves a las 8:40 AM)

*buen dia sin mas*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jueves a las 8:52 AM)

Buen día ! , aqui de segundo desayuno con mate y galletas marineras "mini" (bien gay)


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jueves a las 9:14 AM)

Por aquí ya me terminé el arroz "a mi manera" y ahora toca un puñado de frutos secos. 👍


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jueves a las 9:21 AM)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Buen día ! , aqui de segundo desayuno con mate y galletas marineras "mini" (bien gay)



No sé dice así, se dice: "hoy me siento un poco p#to, así que desayuno con mate y galletas marineras mini"  😂 

aunque si se siente así diría que la bombilla se la mand... boca gorda pa´traga mas 🥴😂


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jueves a las 9:32 AM)

Las mini gaietas marineas sería para abrir poco la boca


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jueves a las 9:43 AM)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las mini gaietas marineas sería para abrir poco la boca


La miedosa😂 le tenes mieo a la grosa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jueves a las 11:26 AM)

Me boi


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jueves a las 11:41 AM)

Se va a otra época.. 😱


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jueves a las 11:47 AM)

Henderson Delorian  !


----------



## Rorschach (Jueves a las 2:13 PM)

*Buenas Tardes !!!! 

🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️👋👋👋*


----------



## Fogonazo (Jueves a las 8:15 PM)

Buenas noches ¿ Novedades con los holandeses ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jueves a las 8:19 PM)

Parece que Andrés le alargó mucho los tiempos o lo congeló en 5 y listo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Viernes a las 4:52 AM)

*Buenos días personas humanas y demases asiduos al foro y sus arenas. 😉 👋👋👋🖖🖖*


Luego dicen que si se habla mal de los docentes, que si la culpa es del alumno... Viendo docentes así se entienden muchas cosas.. 🙄


Salud😷s.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Viernes a las 6:39 AM)

🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  👋  👋  👋


----------



## hellfire4 (Viernes a las 6:55 AM)

Buen día también de mi parte colegas


----------



## el_patriarca (Viernes a las 7:22 AM)

Buenos días


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Viernes a las 8:03 AM)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Viernes a las 8:44 AM)

Hubo algunas grabaciones en S8 y VHS pero siempre eran de la niñez y a parte de para echarse unas risas no implicaban nada "delictivo".. 

Aunque el que haya trabajado reparando VHS se habrá encontrado más de una grabación casera  "interesante" 🙄😏


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Viernes a las 8:45 AM)

Buen dia *areno-motoristas derrapadores en arena *nada como un *P1*


----------



## Fogonazo (Viernes a las 10:23 AM)

*¡ Buenos & pre-feriadísticos días staff de areno especialistas en desparramos & afines !   *


----------



## J2C (Viernes a las 10:31 AM)

.



Buenos  días . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . -*-- **±** --*-



·

​.


​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Viernes a las 10:54 AM)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Aunque el que haya trabajado reparando VHS se habrá encontrado más de una grabación casera "interesante" 🙄😏


La de VHS que han destrozado los clientes... Por sacar la cinta antes de llevarlo al taller, para que no vieran la grabación 🙄🤣🤣


----------



## Fogonazo (Viernes a las 11:31 AM)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 294036


Algunos continuamos haciendo estupideces aún luego del advenimiento de internet y las redes sociales  🤦‍♂️  🤦‍♂️  🤦‍♂️  🤦‍♂️


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Viernes a las 12:03 PM)




----------



## Rorschach (Viernes a las 12:39 PM)

*Buenas Tardes !!!!   

👋👋👋🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Viernes a las 9:23 PM)

Chaucha ! 🥒


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ayer a las 5:37 AM)

Buen día de Sábado sabatino , aquí de mate amargo con cáscara de naranja seca ... amén !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ayer a las 7:31 AM)

*Buen día *para los que gustan de amargarse y demás removedores de arena. 

Ya me he tomado mi leche con cacao, mis "drogas" abre conductos matutinas y ahora, con mucha parsimonia, empezaré a hacer rutinas cotidianas. 😶


Salud😷s.


----------



## Rorschach (Ayer a las 7:38 AM)

*Buenos Días Arenófilos Sabatinos !!!!   *

Aquí de mate dulce, y bizcochitos de grasa !!!! 🧉🍪

*🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️🙋‍♂️👋👋👋*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ayer a las 7:47 AM)

*¡ Buenos días staff senior & junior de areno dispersores !   *


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ayer a las 8:10 AM)




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ayer a las 8:11 AM)

🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊  🌊 👋👋👋


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ayer a las 8:42 AM)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 294084


El abandono del uso como corrector de ese artefacto es la causa del declive de una sociedad, que se desliza ladera abajo hacia el peripicio*.... .. 


* Bonita palabra ¿ehh..? Se la robe a una amiga de mis viejos.. 🙃


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ayer a las 9:25 AM)

*Sabanaticos* dia de arenero.


----------



## el_patriarca (Ayer a las 10:34 AM)

Buenos días


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ayer a las 10:48 AM)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 294036


Sobre todo no había cámaras de vigilancia.
Una vez encontré una cubeta de grasa BAT 3 y quería engrasar las vías del tren que es subida.
Lo malo es que hay una cámara de la policía y no puedo hacerlo 😭


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ayer a las 11:30 AM)

El fósil es malo malo... 😱


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ayer a las 11:42 AM)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Hoy a las 6:14 AM)




----------



## Fogonazo (hace 21 minutos)

*Bună dimineața copii cu nisip ! *


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (hace 2 minutos)

Buen día.
??? Que pone paracetamol o ibuprofeno ???
Qué mal escriben los médicos.......


----------

